# Aqueon Plant & Shrimp Aquarium Substrate



## Lazaro777 (Aug 26, 2020)

Want to start a crystal red shrimp tank and would love to get this Aqueon Substrate with it's grey spheres look, but posts here and on the internets say it shoots up ph to 8 and above in some cases, not good for caridina shrimp. Any experience/further research to confirm or deny? Below is a video that shows this.





 O9p


----------



## Dreya (Nov 18, 2020)

It sounds like if you have your heart set on caridina that one will not work. You could always use one of the others and cap with grey sand if you just want that color?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

If you vacuum the substrate (and I like to in shrimp tanks) do bear in mind any cap of a smaller particle size isn't going to remain on top long. 

As to that product, I'm somewhat shocked that Aqueon would put out a product for shrimp that raises pH. That's pretty much never what you want for anything but Sulawesi shrimp which are uncommon in the hobby. If these reports are true, that product is going to tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If you have the means to get a better substrate like an ADA product, definitely do that. It will be longer lasting and an overall better product. 

Aqueon's product is horrendous, to say the least. After testing it out a few times over the years, I can't see how anyone likes it. It's just bad. Little in terms of nutrient content, unpredictable behavior in terms of buffering, hit-or-miss on whether it breaks down quickly. And that's saying something because Fluval's product is what I would consider to be on the lowest rung of the active substrate ladder.

What size tank are we talking about? Because there are a ton of options, depending upon budget.

Some of my favorites:

ADA Amazonia (my go-to)
UP Aqua Shrimp "Sand" & regular "sand" (it's just soil)
SL Aqua
UP Aqua Plant Grower Bed
Dennerle
Brightwell
Neosoil
Tropica
Controsoil

You should be able to do a standard 10gal tank with just about any of those substrates at an affordable price.


----------



## Lazaro777 (Aug 26, 2020)

somewhatshocked said:


> If you have the means to get a better substrate like an ADA product, definitely do that. It will be longer lasting and an overall better product.
> 
> Aqueon's product is horrendous, to say the least. After testing it out a few times over the years, I can't see how anyone likes it. It's just bad. Little in terms of nutrient content, unpredictable behavior in terms of buffering, hit-or-miss on whether it breaks down quickly. And that's saying something because Fluval's product is what I would consider to be on the lowest rung of the active substrate ladder.
> 
> ...





Blue Ridge Reef said:


> If you vacuum the substrate (and I like to in shrimp tanks) do bear in mind any cap of a smaller particle size isn't going to remain on top long.
> 
> As to that product, I'm somewhat shocked that Aqueon would put out a product for shrimp that raises pH. That's pretty much never what you want for anything but Sulawesi shrimp which are uncommon in the hobby. If these reports are true, that product is going to tank.


Edit: oops sorry for this post, longtime fish keeper but new forum member.


----------



## Lazaro777 (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks somewhatshocked! Your experience coincided with the summation of various posts of Aqueon Shrimp and Plant as well. Thanks for sharing that.

For better or worst, went out and got what sounds like the bottom of clay substrates, Fluval Stratum, since can get it at any pet chain store. From other posts, it's low nutrients and guess it will break down after a year or two. However, now that I read your recommendations, would like to try Ada Amazonia next, just have to drive 40min to the nearest true lfs.

Going for a 3 gallon nano with crystal red shrimp and simple monte carlo meadow for them to hangout on. Hopefully not to tall of an order with stratum.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Lazaro777 said:


> Thanks somewhatshocked! Your experience coincided with the summation of various posts of Aqueon Shrimp and Plant as well. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> For better or worst, went out and got what sounds like the bottom of clay substrates, Fluval Stratum, since can get it at any pet chain store. From other posts, it's low nutrients and guess it will break down after a year or two. However, now that I read your recommendations, would like to try Ada Amazonia next, just have to drive 40min to the nearest true lfs.
> 
> Going for a 3 gallon nano with crystal red shrimp and simple monte carlo meadow for them to hangout on. Hopefully not to tall of an order with stratum.


Fluval Stratum isn't a bad product. It's just lower grade in terms of what it offers. Plenty of people have used it for years with no problem. I've had a couple tanks with it last a long time.

From what I can tell, it's also improved a bit through the years on the nutrient front. Use root tabs or dose ferts and you should be fine.

If you're only doing a small tank, it should be about the same cost (as Fluval Stratum) to get a bag of Amazonia shipped to you. $30ish. So keep that in mind the next time you start up a tank.


----------

